#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ελεύθεροι Επαγ./Εταιρίες >  > > >  >  >  Έλεγχος από ΙΚΑ σε τιμολόγια υπεργολάβου

## georgecv

Χτες ο πλακάς μου με ενημέρωσε ότι το ΙΚΑ σε συνεργασία με τη ΔΟΥ συγκρίνουν τα τιμολόγια των υπεργολάβων με τα έργα που έχουν απογραφεί στο ΙΚΑ και ελέγχουν εάν έχουν κολληθεί τα αντίστοιχα ένσημα. Ο έλεγχος γίνεται όταν ο υπεργολάβος πάει να τρυπήσει βιβλία στη ΔΟΥ και στην συνέχεια φωνάζει τον ιδιοκτήτη έλεγχο.

----------


## vasgi

Στην πράξη νομίζω ότι υπάρχει το ανάποδο πρόβλημα . Δηλαδή  5000 Ε η εργατική δαπάνη βάσει των ενσήμων του ΙΚΑ , 2000 Ε βάσει του αντίστοιχου τιμολογίου .

Αυτό το παράξενο  όμως είναι μαχητό , γιατί  ενώ ο οικοδόμος είναι ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας και διαπραγματεύεται μόνος του την αμοιβή του , το ΙΚΑ έχει κατάλογο ημερομισθίων και δεν δέχεται ασφαλιστικές εισφορές κάτω από αυτά .

Ολη η διαδικασία  του ΙΚΑ είναι ΚΑΡΑΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΗ και ΑΝΤΙΣΥΝΤΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΗ όπως είναι σήμερα , αλλά παραμένει έτσι γιά λόγους δημοσίου συμφέροντος .
Δηλαδή όταν κάνεις σύμβση με υπεργολάβο , προφανώς ο υπεργολάβος θα έπρεπε να καλύπτει τις εισφορές του προσωπικού του . Επειδή όμως αυτός συνήθως δεν έχει περιουσία γιά να εξασφαλιστεί το ΙΚΑ , αυτό δεσμεύει τον οικοπεδούχο .

Σκεφτείτε να αγοράζατε κάποιο αυτοκίνητο και να σας έλεγαν 20000 Ε γιά το αμάξι και 10000 Ε γιά τις ασφαλιστικές εισφορές αυτών που το κατασκεύασαν .

----------


## JTB

Κοίτα, δεν είναι τόσο παράνομο... Γιατί απλούστατα στο 99% των περιπτώσεων θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει άδεια, άρα ΠΙΝΑΚΑΣ 3... Αλλά επειδή εκτός από το ΙΚΑ που μπορεί να το πλήρωνε ο ιδιοκτήτης, θα έπρεπε να πληρώνει και εσένα, που δεν είσαι απαραίτητος, τα ξέρει όλα ο μάστορας... Και εσύ το ελάχιστο θα στοίχιζες μαζί με φορολογικά 3500 ευρώ... Αρα, καταλαβαίνεις ότι το πράγμα στραβώνει από την αρχή... 
Πρέπει κάποτε να αντιμετωπίσουμε το θέμα του ΙΚΑ ως ανάγκη και όχι ως αναγκαίο κακό... Συμφωνώ βέβαια ότι το καλύτερο θα ήταν να είναι αυτονόητο ότι υπεύθυνος των ενσήμων να είναι ο εργοδότης... Τώρα είναι ο πελάτης... Πραγματικά βλακεία αλλά με τη δικαιολογία που προανέφερα, μένει έτσι...

----------


## georgecv

Ο λόγος που το αναφέρω είναι για να προσέχουν οι συνάδερφοι που αναλαμβάνουν ανακαινήσεις

----------


## Evan

αν έχουν βγάλει άδεια

----------


## georgecv

Εάν έχουν βγάλει άδεια τότε έχουν κάνει απογραφή στο ΙΚΑ συνεπως κάποια μερικά ένσημα θα έχουν κολληθεί, εάν δεν έχουν βγάλει τότε πέφτουν τα πρόστιμα

----------


## Evan

αν η άδεια είναι μικρής κλίμακας;

----------


## JTB

Αλλη καραπαρανομία και αυτή...

----------


## Theo

το γεγονός οτι η άδεια ονομάζεται μικρης κλίμακας δε σημαίνει όχι ΙΚΑ.

Σαφώς και για όλες τις οικοδομικές εργασίες που απαιτείται εργατική δαπάνη και εργασία τότε υπάρχει και ο ΙΚΑΣ.

----------


## Evan

και πως υπολογίζονται;
ανοίγεις κανονικά καρτέλα;

----------


## georgecv

Κάνεις Πίνακα 3 και τον καταθέτεις στο ΙΚΑ

----------

Evan

----------


## JTB

Ναι, μόνο που πριν από αυτό,σε παίρνει ο πελάτης τηλέφωνο και σου λέει ότι βρήκε κάποιον άλλο και θα προχωρήσει με αυτόν...

----------


## georgecv

Επειδή συνήθως οι αποδείξεις εκδίδονται στο όνομα του πελάτη και ιδιοκτήτη αυτός θα φάει τα πρόστιμα

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

Καλησπέρα συνάδελφοι

Θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σας στο ακόλουθο θέμα:

Αν κολλήσω σε εργάτη 27 ένσημα για το μήνα Δεκέμβριο,ως *απλά* ένσημα,λέτε να το περάσουν ή δεν τα κοιτάνε καθόλου εφ' όσον εισπράξουν?Θυμάμαι κάποτε είχα περάσει 25,αλλά ήταν τραβηγμένο από τα μαλλιά,πόσο μάλλον τα 27.........

Ποιά είναι η γνώμη σας?

----------


## vasgi

πάνω από 23 νομίζω δεν το δέχονται , πόσο μάλλον τον Δεκέμβρη που έχει και επιπλέον αργίες .

----------

zavi@tee.gr

----------


## cna

Μπορείς θεωρητικά να κολλήσεις περισσότερα των 22 (ή 23 αναλόγως των συνολικών ημερών του μήνα) αλλά θα πρέπει να πληρώσεις και τις αντίστοιχες προσαυξήσεις λόγω εργασίας σε ημέρες αργίας. Για να είσαι δε και πλήρως καλυμμένος θα πρέπει να είχες εξασφαλίσει και την αντίστοιχη άδεια από την επιθεώρηση εργασίας για να εκτελέσεις εργασίες σε ημέρες αργίας.

----------

zavi@tee.gr

----------


## georgecv

Τα ένσημα τα δέχονται αλλά εάν δεν έχεις δηλώσει εργασία το Σάββατο και την Κυριακή τότε δεν θα καταχωρηθεί η διαφορά στην καρτέλα του εργαζόμενου για σύνταξη και δωρόσημο

----------

zavi@tee.gr

----------


## JTB

Άκου τους **** Τότε να μην τα δέχονται, αν δεν τα καρπώνεται ως επιπλέον ο εργάτης....

----------

zavi@tee.gr

----------

